# Avatar Request



## IhitU.uHITfloor (Sep 17, 2007)

*GSP Avy Req*

Just wondering if someone could make me a killer GSP avy. If possible I would like it to include a sweet pic of GSP punching the shit out of Matt Hughes with my name and maybe some sort of black and green background. 

Any and all help is very much appreciated.

Thanks, and I am looking forward to seeing what some of you guys can produce.


----------

